# Jetta GLI Brake Squeal. - Need Anti-Squeal Product Advise



## Stevel Knievel (Jul 17, 2009)

So, over the summer I traded in my beloved Saab 9-5 Aero Wagon, for an MK4 GLI from a local VW dealer (I've since upgraded it with an APR stage 1 and ram air intake). Before I purchased the car, I insisted that the deal replace all 4 rotors and brake pads. I have always done most of my car repairs myself, but figured that I would have the dealer do it since it was part of the purchase price. From day one the brakes have consistently squealed, despite the fact that I have put a few thousand miles on them since the brake work was done. I brought it back to them a couple times, but those dolts at the dealer could never fix the squeal.
All that being said, I plan to take out the pads and apply either brake pad lube or a brake pad adhesive in order to kill the squeal this weekend. 
Can anyone tell me which anti squeal products that they have had success with on their MK4's? Are the sock pads pre-shimmed or flush?
Thanks, Steve


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Jetta GLI Brake Squeal. - Need Anti-Squeal Product Advise (Stevel Knievel)*

I posted in your other thread but here ya go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Before you think its the pads check to make sure the sliders are well greased on the calipers. This is where the caliper sits on the bracket and slides back and forth. This will cause a squeaking noise believe it or not. Also make sure there is grease applied where the pad contacts the bracket. Basically wherever one thing contacts another (except for the lining on the pads of course.) After doing this you have one of two options. One put everything back together and check to see if it still squeaks. Two be lazy and sand the pads right away and apply stop squeal. I would do number one and if you are still squealing take the pads off and use the stop squeal mentioned below. Stop squeal is said to effect the longevity of the pads life.
Stop squeal is a product made by BG products and can be located at the link below (link only for reference can't actually purchase it from bg's website.) I think it takes a bit of sanding of the pads before applied. At least you should to make sure the surface is clean, flat, and application will penetrate the best. You can probably find this at many auto parts dealers. If not possibly online.
http://www.bgprod.com/products/brake.html
MERRY CHRISTMAS! 

EDIT: If its anything to you, I have a GLI and the brakes have been squealing since day 1. Never tried this process on it (waiting to get new pads) however I have done this to many vehicles that came in the shop I use to work at (as a tech.) Did the trick.
Modified by travis_gli at 8:25 AM 12-21-2009


----------



## Stevel Knievel (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Jetta GLI Brake Squeal. - Need Anti-Squeal Product Advise (travis_gli)*

Thanks for the advise. I assume the squeal is from the pad vibration in the pad housing. I have just heard that you can either go lube or adhesive to remedy this. With your advise I think I'll try lube first.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Jetta GLI Brake Squeal. - Need Anti-Squeal Product Advise (Stevel Knievel)*

I've used Brake Quiet by CRC for years with good results..also a little dab of "Synthetic Caliper Grease" on the carrires where pads ride also helps..this is the same grease you should lube the carrier pins with after cleaning 'em up good with Brake Cleen!...If the BQ doesn't stop squeal...you might need to change the "anti rattle" clips..these get outa whack after changin pads a few times and loose their spring tension..which is supposed to dampen noise..squeal and rattle from the pads. Last resort..get a set of "antisqueal shims" from a serious autoparts store (like Napa)..there are custom cut sets that you just peel and stick to pad backs...or if there are none available for your VW...get the "universal" set and cut to fit your pad backs..this will usually do t he trick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stevel Knievel (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Jetta GLI Brake Squeal. - Need Anti-Squeal Product Advise (spitpilot)*

Thanks guys!
I'll post my results after the fix.


----------

